# Rhinestone Market



## techstarprinting (Nov 8, 2014)

I am seriously considering the rhinestone market, any tips? I have a vinyl cutter and a heat press, will I need specific software for this?


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

techstarprinting said:


> will I need specific software for this?



Do you just do the rhinestone transfers or are you going to do t shirts also?

A software where you make the rhinestone designs is what you must.

For example, coreldraw & rhinestone world are what we are using.


----------



## techstarprinting (Nov 8, 2014)

we are doing tshirts also, do you order stock transfers or do you customize?


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

What is your experience in the field of t-shirt customization? 
Have you ever did rhinestoning? what about the market around you, Do you know if there are any other shop competitors doing the rhinestones for like PTA or schools or soccer moms?
Why would you want to get into the rhinestone business?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can cut the templates yourself with your cutter but the blast material is expensive. You can't really do one offs that way. You can spend some bank on a machine to help out. 

As far as the market goes you can really mark your shirts up with rhinestones


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

You will need some sort of program, or a program and a macro to create your designs. Draw or Illustrator will work. It is much faster and easier if you have a rhinestone specific macro. We use The Rhinestone World Stone Wizard and LOVE it. There are also others that you can use. Most of these macros will allow you to try a demo before you buy. Explore what is out there and try them out. Some of these have more support available than others, and some have more explanatory videos available to help you along. Hope this helps! Dane


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

techstarprinting said:


> we are doing tshirts also, do you order stock transfers or do you customize?


We design and sell our own stock transfers and customize for customers. 
We are a rhinestone transfer supplier, not buying them from others nor selling garments.


----------

